# Defence Paper



## starlight1 (7 Aug 2000)

Hey did anyone read Art Hangar‘s paper on the Canadian Alliance defence platform?  I greeted it with some skepticism but nonetheless it was interesting.


----------



## Gunner (7 Aug 2000)

If you would like to read the Canadian Alliances postion on defence it can be downloaded at 

http://www.canadianalliance.ca/hotissues/viewby/index.cfm?DoID=177&readarticle=1&dirlevel=2&category=32&department=30

Historically, politicians have not been kind to the CF and I don‘t know if the CA would be any different.  However, the CA proposes fairly common sense/moderate spending increases vice "pie in the sky" idealism that some parties have proposed in the past (ie PCs and their 1987 White Paper).


----------

